# promosion yoog



## poul

I got at letter today and I need some help from my friends here:

Hangang sa lumowas ako ng manila at doon ng trabaho.
Pumasok ako sa isang promosion yoog mga magjajapan.

I read it as: 
Before i went to Manila for working.
I Attends I to one of PROMOSION YOOG some MAGJAJAPAN.

Im not sure of YOOG it hard to read the handwriting

did she apply for a job in japan ?


----------



## ShroomS

Hello there Poul. The message has quite a handful of spelling errors. You got the main point of the whole message and I believe it is what it generally means. Yes, she did apply for a job in Japan.

Anyway, the word "Hanggang" means "until" and not "before". "Lumowas" should have been "Lumuwas". "Promosion" is spelled correctly in Tagalog as  "promosiyon" or "promosyon", meaning "promotion". So it seems that she got in a promotion company or firm that sends workers to Japan. And lastly, "yoog" should be "yoong". This word is pretty much the same as "iyong" or "yung".

Hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## poul

Maraming salamat po

You tell me about the spelling errors, the whole letter was i 9 pages. 

even worse is it when i recieve her texts (sms), then almost all the vowels are gone too.

but i managed to get all the points of the letter.


----------



## ShroomS

Walang Anuman. Glad to be of assistance. 

Haha. Two sentences and there was already a handful of spelling errors, how much more could there be in 9 pages?

And yes indeed, Tagalog text messages can really be a pain to decipher. Even native speakers sometimes have a pretty hard time. So I can understand how much tougher it is for those who are just starting to learn the language.

Anyway, good luck and just post again if you have another message that you hardly understand.


----------

